
New Features of Firefox Developer Tools: Episode 25 - blueveek
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/08/new-features-of-firefox-developer-tools-episode-25/
======
conroy
The blackbox support seems like a killer feature. No more debugging minified
JQuery! I also can't believe that CSS auto-complete wasn't there before.

I've been using Aurora for the last few months and have loved the experience.
It's stable and I get to early access to great new tools. I highly recommend
it for any developer looking to use the latest and greatest.

~~~
fetbaffe
Oh man! Blackboxing is definitely a killer feature!

Also been using Aurora for the past few months and I like it a lot. Better
then Firebug on most tasks (not all yet) and less resource heavy and less
buggy.

CSS auto completion is really good addition.

Next thing to hope for is improved profiling tools. Still the best profiling
tools are in IE. Even IE8 is better than Firebug.

IE11 Memory profiling is really sweet.

------
pixard
As a front end dev the only thing still keeping me with Safari/Chrome is the
visual highlighting of paddings and margins when selecting or mousing over
things in the Inspector (as opposed to the dotted border Firefox provides).

This is simply invaluable to quickly get to the bottom of layout issues. It's
really unfortunate that they haven't built this in yet, Firebug slows down
Firefox for me to the point of being unusable (switching tabs takes 5-10
seconds) so I'm stuck having either Safari or Chrome open together with
Firefox just for that 1 thing.

~~~
mikeratcliffe
We are working on that. We also plan on adding multi-highlight for when e.g.
you are in a selector in the style editor and a bunch of other goodies.

~~~
illumen
Great work :) I also miss that feature. It's been good to see the steady work
on the developer tools.

I still spend the majority of my time in firebug/chrome/ie8/safari though...
but it seems the time will come soon when I will switch.

------
nieve
The combination of being able to freely modify network requests before
resending them and being able to execute javascript exactly where you want it
seems perfect for debugging other people's websites with less friction. Or
figuring out exploits, depending on your point of view. The former is going to
save me a lot of pain - I've been running Aurora for a year or two now and
it's been good to me, but I've slacked on following new features.

------
masklinn
Having the console finally work correctly in debugging sessions (execute in
the current stack frame) is going to be great.

~~~
peter-fogg
I'm currently using Firefox for browsing and Chrome for debugging, just for
this feature. Now I can go back to one browser, a more sensible workflow.

------
Dirlewanger
Gotta say, I'm finally now more comfortable using Firefox's Dev Tools rather
than Firebug...mainly because Firebug has become a slow piece of crap and FF's
now runs at more or less with the speed of Chrome's tools.

------
Achshar
Only a few minutes ago I was wondering why the variable value was undefined
when I paused the execution in js. Now I found out why. I am actually
surprised it was not there before. There are still 12 weeks for this to become
stable. Black box seems really neat too.

~~~
past
This should actually already work if you are on Firefox 23. Please file a bug
if it doesn't.

------
tyleregeto
Wow, lots of great features. The progress on these tools lately is awesome.
One little feature I'd _really_ like to see is F12 as a keyboard shortcut to
open the dev tools, I'd like that consistency with Chrome & IE.

~~~
mnemonik
Can you wait till the next uplift? If not, hop on Nightly ;)

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=878412](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=878412)

~~~
tyleregeto
Very cool :) Thanks for letting me know!

------
itry
When I hover a variable in the debugger, is the value displayed now? This
missing feature is the main reason I use Chrome instead of Firefox.

~~~
mikeratcliffe
We have a bunch of Object Inspector requests and we will get onto them when we
get chance:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?component=Developer...](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?component=Developer+Tools%3A+Object+Inspector)

------
Siecje
Edit as HTML would be nice.

So you can right click on the body or a table and edit the html in the
inspector.

~~~
mikeratcliffe
Yes, we also have plans for HTML editing that I think everybody will be very
pleased with.

------
nfm
Thanks to the dev tools team - these are some solid enhancements. Nice work!

------
TausAmmer
How one does search(CTRL+F) in DOM in Developer tools? Either I could not find
such a feature or it is very well hidden?

~~~
Skalman
At least in Firefox Aurora 25 there's a small search icon to the right in the
inspector. But its search functionality seems buggy...

Edit: It only shows searches as a CSS expression, and it doesn't show the
results in the DOM view, only by highlighting individual results on the page
(like inspecting that element)

------
louischatriot
The ability to use the console in the current frame is also one of the killer
features imo. Nice work Mozilla.

